# The Vaping Breakfast Run V1.0!



## ace_d_house_cat (29/10/19)

Greetings people!

After chatting to admins regarding this, we've been given the go-ahead! A car breakfast run for vapers!

On 1 December we will meet at Vape King Kyalami where @Stroodlepuff and the team have very kindly agreed to open their shop for us. From there, the convoy will depart to end point which is Black Horse Brewery in Magaliesburg. Although deemed a "brewery", the food (especially breakfast) is incredible! Furthermore, they have a wide open, vaping-friendly seating area. Any car is welcome but unfortunately (due to the logistics) we cannot accommodate bikes on this run. Let's show some support, share our passion and have some fun!



Date: Sunday 01 December 2019 meet at 06:30

Start point: Vape King Kyalami (Crowthorne Shopping Centre) - Depart: 07:30
https://g.page/vape-king---kyalami?share

End point: Black Horse Brewery, Magaliesburg
https://g.page/BlackHorseBrewery?share

Route details:
94.9km from VK Kyalami to BHB Magaliesburg:
https://goo.gl/maps/jkgjZU2wcnTLgzHz7

If you're attending, please DM me and I'll add you to the list!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/19)

FOMO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (29/10/19)

Sounds Awesome!!! Will RSVP a little closer to the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Greetings people!
> 
> After chatting to admins regarding this, we've been given the go-ahead! A car breakfast run for vapers!
> 
> ...


@ace_d_house_cat , Just check and update the link showing the end point for Black Horse Brewery, the current link takes you through to Gilroy Brewery in Muldersdrift. Looks good and I may rsvp a bit later, even if I just go from home side, can make sure there is some cloud cover where people have to turn!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/10/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Just check and update the link for Black Horse Brewery, the current link takes you through to Gilroy Brewery in Muldersdrift.


Whoops! Thanks, fixed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Whoops! Thanks, fixed!


No problem, that would also be a great congregation point, maybe for another get together. Just not sure if they are vape friendly, will see if I can find out and go past there at some time or the other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (1/12/19)

Never happened


----------

